
Are we training enough people to become programmers? - DanBC
http://visual.ons.gov.uk/are-we-training-enough-people-to-become-programmers/
======
andreasgonewild
We're not training any one to become programmers, we're training them to
become certified buzzword-speaking framework duct-tapers. It's not the same
thing. What we aren't doing is focusing on what isn't working, challenging the
status quo, taking a bigger perspective. These things take more than training,
and there are no awesome profits to be squeezed out of the effort.

